# Couple of MH Questions



## ConTiki (Aug 7, 2012)

When in storage between trips do you extend your MH leveler pads. What about slides- leave them in or out (part way out)?


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

I extend my levelers but leave in the slides. I would not leave the slides part way because the slide rubber seals are not set correctly and the slides may leak.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

another vote for levelers extended and slides in


----------

